# The sound doesn't work on my computer.



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 18, 2008)

The sound doesn't work on my computer. I have turned up the speakers, made sure the volume's not on "mute", and made sure the sound cord is plugged into the right hole(I tried all of them but it won't work)

But still it doesn't work. Help?


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 19, 2008)

What OS?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 20, 2008)

Internet Explorer 7. (PLEASE no smart-ass comments like "get firefox".)
But I don't think this is the problem, because I've tried a "sound test" on the computer sound and it won't work...


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 20, 2008)

Worst Username Ever said:


> Internet Explorer 7. (PLEASE no smart-ass comments like "get firefox".)
> But I don't think this is the problem, because I've tried a "sound test" on the computer sound and it won't work...


Wrong. That's a browser.

An Operating System is either Windows(95, 98, mE, XP, Vista), Linux, Ubuntu, or Mac.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 20, 2008)

OS means Operating System, Ie. XP, Vista, Mac or whatever.

EDIT: Grimdour beat me to it.


----------



## CNiall (Sep 20, 2008)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> An Operating System is either Windows(95, 98, mE, XP, Vista), Linux, Ubuntu, or Mac.


Why is Ubuntu distinguished from Linux when it's just a Linux distro? (and there are more OSes than those listed but let's not go there)


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 20, 2008)

CNiall said:


> Why is Ubuntu distinguished from Linux when it's just a Linux distro? (and there are more OSes than those listed but let's not go there)


I always thought it was an OS that uses the same "engine" as Linux.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Sep 20, 2008)

How old are your speakers?


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 20, 2008)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> I always thought it was an OS that uses the same "engine" as Linux.


No. Linux isn't an OS in and of itself; it's a kernel, and a bunch of different OSes use it (known as distributions). The term Linux is also used to refer to all these operating systems as a group, which can be confusing. But yes, they _are_ separate operating systems, albeit very similar.

Actually if you wanted to narrow operating systems down as much as possible it's probably easiest to say "Windows, Mac OS (pre-X), and *nix", *nix being everything that is descended from/related to Unix which is to say anything that isn't Windows or the old Mac OS (I think; if there are any OSes that don't fall into one of these groups, I've never heard of them).

I don't claim to be an expert, though, so don't quote me on this.

eta: and while we're at it there are a bunch of Windows releases you didn't mention and Mac OS is totally different from Mac OSX.


----------



## Espeon (Sep 20, 2008)

Have you tried re-installing the sound card?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 20, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> No. Linux isn't an OS in and of itself; it's a kernel, and a bunch of different OSes use it (known as distributions). The term Linux is also used to refer to all these operating systems as a group, which can be confusing. But yes, they _are_ separate operating systems, albeit very similar.
> 
> Actually if you wanted to narrow operating systems down as much as possible it's probably easiest to say "Windows, Mac OS (pre-X), and *nix", *nix being everything that is descended from/related to Unix which is to say anything that isn't Windows or the old Mac OS (I think; if there are any OSes that don't fall into one of these groups, I've never heard of them).
> 
> ...


Oh, right. Thanks for that.

Anywho, try testing your speakers on any other device.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Sep 21, 2008)

This happened to me a half hour ago! If you have a subwoofer, wiggle the yellow cord.

...that's it.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 21, 2008)

Anyway, most likely you've changed something in Control Panel. Go to Sounds and Audio Devices, and see if there are any other devices you could switch to (for sound playback).


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh, okay. Then my OS is Windows XP methinks.

Okay, I'm going to try what you said.


----------



## shiny jiggly (Sep 23, 2008)

Have your speakers worked on that computer before? And do they work with other things? (like an MP3 player or a DS or something)
And have you tried using headphones yet? I have a similar problem with my sound (which I caused myself) and I think I might be able to help.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 23, 2008)

Yes, they worked before. They just suddenly stopped working some days ago.


----------



## Twilight Dragon (Sep 24, 2008)

I just had that problem a couple days ago lol, turns out a cord was unplugged but it wasn't the one I had expected O:

Ok.. you know the cord going _in_ to the back of your speaker? Check and see if that's in there right.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Sep 24, 2008)

Lucas755 said:


> This happened to me a half hour ago! If you have a subwoofer, wiggle the yellow cord.
> 
> ...that's it.


I did that with my last set of speakers (actually it was more like I kept nudging it with my foot). But then the volume control would stop working until I wiggled the knob (and had something resembling a heart attack when quiet went to loud). Then, the knob stopped adjusting, again, but when I wiggled it, it made an extremely shockingly loud buzz. Yeah, I went out and got a new set at that point.

Do the speakers work in anything else, as Grimdour asked? My first speakers started deteriorating after 10 or so years.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 26, 2008)

Actually, now I've found out the sound itself is fine(I tried some earplugs for mp3 players and it worked fine) so it's probably the speakers.


----------

